# LOGO TD Meldetext automatisieren



## Prome (5 November 2009)

Hi,
ich hab da mal eine Frage zum Logo TD Meldetext

Ich habe mehrere Fenster und Türen mit Öffnerkontakten bestückt, nun bekomme ich mithilfe meiner Steuerung mitgeteilt wo, welches Fenster/Tür aufgemacht wurde.
Kriege auch alles auf dem Text Display wunderbar dargestellt, soweit ist alles bestens.

Zu jedem Fensterabschnitt ist halt ein Ausgang zugeteilt.
Bei 8 Fensterabschnitten hab ich dann halt 8 Meldetexte.

Je nachdem wo ein Fenster nun offen steht, bekomme ich eine Meldung.
Nur muss ich die vorhandenen Zustände mit den Pfeiltasten an der TD-Einheit abfragen. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass ich mehrere Meldetexte automatisch ablaufen lasse? Halt von Priorität 0 - 8 fortlaufend, ohne dass ich die Zustände mit den Pfeiltasten abfragen muss?


Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar, vielleicht gibts auch eine möglichkeit besagte Funktion in der TD Einheit einzustellen?


Gruß
Prome


----------



## Mobi (5 November 2009)

Guten Morgen Prome,

du meinst wohl bei 8 Meldetexten wären das die Prios 0-7.
Versuch mal dies hier: siehe Anhang

In der Simulation funktioniert es.


----------



## Mobi (5 November 2009)

Hier nochmal als Datei, dann brauchste die Parameter nicht alle eingeben.


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

Deine Fenster/Tür-Kontakte hängen an den Eingängen der Logo ?

Warum benutzt Du dann nicht die "ON/OFF" Funktion im Meldetext ?

Beim TD haste doch genug Platz, alle 8 Kontakte auf einmal anzuzeigen.

Bin grad im Büro, deshalb hab ich keine Software da, schicke aber nachher von zu Hause ein Beispiel.
Diese ON/OFF-Funktion haste im Meldetext-Editor (wenn er unter Einstellungen auf Erweitert umgestellt ist) rechts über dem Display, da wo jetzt das °C ist.


----------



## Prome (5 November 2009)

Hi Alexander,

Ja die Öffnerkontakte hängen an den Eingängen der Logo.

Wie kriege ich denn alle 8 auf das Display platziert?
Und wie genau funktioniert das mit der ON/Off Funktion?
Sorry, hab gestern auch zum ersten mal mit dem Display gearbeitet.

Kann es nun von zuhause auch nicht ausprobieren. Werde die vorschläge in den nächsten Stunden auf Arbeit testen.


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

Bild 001:
Neues Projekt anlegen oder vorhandenes Öffnen. dann "Datei" -> "Einstellungen für Meldetext"

Bild 002:
Aktivieren der "neuen Display-Funktionen"

Bild 003:
Im Meldetext-Editor ist nun die Funktion ON/OFF verfügbar

Bild 004:
Hier die Auswahl, welchen Digital-Ein-/Ausgang Du anzeigen willst


(Beigefügt noch das entsprechende Programm als ZIP)
Hab aber grad gemerkt, es geht nur 4 Digitalports pro Meldetext


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

*Digital im Meldetext (Teil 2)*

Andere Variante wäre das zusammenfassen zweier Eingänge per Analog-Multiplexer.

Alle Fenster geschlossen (=1 am Eingang) wird überall 1 angezeigt.
Wenns nicht stört, daß ein offenes Fenster mal mit Null und mal mit "nix" angezeigt wird, wäre das hier noch ne Möglichkeit für 8 Eingänge.


----------



## Alexander75 (5 November 2009)

*Digital im Meldetext (Teil 3)*

Dritte Runde, danach halt ich die Klappe *GGG*


Wenn man im Multiplexer noch eine Nachkomma-Stelle einstellt, macht er aus den oben genannten 10 und 1 eben eine 1,0 und 0,1 und ist dadurch "gezwungen", die Null mit anzuzeigen.

Das ganze noch in die Mitte geschoben und rechts und Links die Nummern der Fenster.
Basta.


----------



## Kuddel30 (5 November 2009)

Hi.
Wie wärs Damit


----------



## Prome (5 November 2009)

Hallo nochmal,

Vielen dank für eure Vorschläge.

hab vorhin eine andere lösung gefunden. 

Ich habe ein Schieberegister so programmiert, dass ich immer ein 1-Signal von 1-8 durchlaufen lasse. Jetzt nehme ich je ein Bit des Schieberegisters und lege es auf je ein Und-Gatter an den Meldetexten welches ich mit dem eigentlichen Eingang des jeweiligen Fensters kombiniere. Das Schieberegister hab ich anschließend so getaktet, dass ich mit einem Impulsgeber einen Sinnvollen ablauf der Meldetexte darstellen lasse.

Das scheint ganz gut zu klappen, ich hab nun eine automatisierte Darstellung aller offenen Fenster.


Ich werde eure Lösungsvorschläge morgen aber ebenfalls ausprobieren und schauen, welches nun für mein vorhaben am besten ist.


Danke nochmal an alle. 

Gruß


----------



## Alexander75 (8 November 2009)

Poste doch auch mal das Programm selbst......


----------



## Alexander75 (8 November 2009)

@Knuddel30

Hab mir Dein Programm mal angesehen, sehr nett mit den Kästchen für die Fenster.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe, wieso bei dem vorletzten Vor-/Rückwärtszähler I7 und I17 geschaltet sind, während bei allen anderen nur der jeweils einzelne Fenster-Eingang ?


----------



## Kuddel30 (9 November 2009)

Ersetze I17 mit I7.Hab mich da vertan.

P.S. es Heißt Kuddel 30.Nicht Knuddel30,


----------



## Mobi (9 November 2009)

Kuddel30 schrieb:


> Ersetze I17 mit I7.Hab mich da vertan.
> 
> P.S. es Heißt Kuddel 30.Nicht Knuddel30,



Es heißt Kuddel30, nicht Kuddel 30.


----------

